# Neutering



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning DFC. Just looking to get some feedback. Our Westie is 5 months old. We originally talked with our vet, about getting him neutered around 12 months old and he agreed this was a good idea, to wait till he's done developing. But I found a lot of places (Doggy day care, socialization classes, etc), don't allow dogs that are not neutered/spayed. We found a day care, which he LOVES and we really like, that the cut off time for un-neutered dogs is 7 months, compared to 4 months at majority of the places I found. They understand why we decided to wait, but they can't run the risk of having a intact dog in a social environment. We take our pup everywhere we can and he loves greeting other dogs and is not aggressive, dominate or has tried to hump another dog. Not to say he might exhibit this behavior as he ages, but it's nothing that is present at the moment. He actually prefers the company of people, rather than dogs. He'll say hello to other dogs and then go and want to play with people. Unless he's at day care, then he'll play with all the dogs. More so with big dogs lol...

We're going to FL in late June for 4 days and are having a hard time finding a pet sitter. Originally we agreed with a reliable family member to house sit and watch our pup while we're gone.. But her schedule has changed and we're stuck trying to find an alternative. He'll be 2 weeks past the 7 month period, for being able to go to his current day care. My wife originally wanted to get him neutered at 6 months, but after research, we left the discussion at 12 months. But now that we're in this situation, she wants to go back to neutering him at 6 months. So he could go to day care that we trust and like. And so we can attend certain socialization events, that require neuter/spay. 

He's currently healthy, active and our vet says he's an amazing shape. He's 11lbs and compared to other Westie's we've seen recently, looks like he's just about done growing length/height wise. Looks like he might just fill in a bit more. 

Guess I'm just looking to see if I'm overreacting on wanting to wait on neutering him. A lot of people I know, do it from 4-6 months and they never seen any issues. 

And of course, an updated pic of the little monster  This is after going to 2 pet stores and running around with some dogs in the store.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have always leaned toward fixing dogs until they're fully mature- 2 years or so. Just seems unnatural to fix any younger than that because hormones are needed for development.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Here's some info to help with your decision.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I have always leaned toward fixing dogs until they're fully mature- 2 years or so. Just seems unnatural to fix any younger than that because hormones are needed for development.


Even with little dogs?

I know I'm not going to be any help. I do believe small dogs can be done sooner because they stop growing younger. That being said I am starting to like the late neuter/spay more and more. Personally if my next dog is even just projected to be full grown at 50lbs I'll be waiting for the two year mark but any thing smaller ill probably do at the one year mark


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I would wait until 1 year or later if possible.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would leave any dog now later than 2 then decide if it was something Justified to do for my situation.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I won't neuter any male dog of mine unless it it 100% medically necessary to save his life. "Social" events and such that require a dog's balls or uterus and ovaries to be removed in order to attend are silly and not worth damaging my dog's health. But that's just me.

Anywho... If you are set on neutering, wait until he is both physically and mentally mature. it varies from breed to breed but I'd say 2 years or so is better than doing it sooner.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With my little dogs, I've always waited til their "growth" was done. Usually, I'd start measuring height, length, and weight at about 4 months. Most times, by 6/7 months they all have seemed to have stopped, so that's the age most of my little ones were done. My larger pups (no giant breeds), I'd start measuring at 10 months, usually height/length has stoped around 13/14 months. I, personally, would not neuter a dog younger than 6 months barring health issues. Humping/marking can sometimes be "prevented" by neutering but really isn't something to be guarranteed. My boy, Scotty, was a pediatric neuter (before 9 weeks, done by the breeder) and he marks almost as much as my niece's intact boy.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I, personally, don't neuter. I have three intact males. I feel that, healthwise, neutering isn't usually the best option. With males, there isn't a huge cancer risk. I can't remember the statistics I read but the risks were shockingly low. Behaviour is also something that can't be guaranteed to change with neutering. I see just as man male dogs humping as I do intact. It comes down to training. My oldest (9 years) has never humped anything in his life. My middle (2 years) had an issue with it during his "teenage" months but, with training, it has mostly disappeared. My youngest (4.5 months) had the issue for a week or two when he first came home but it's gone now. None have aggression issues and have never started a fight. 

As far as your actual question goes, IF I were to neuter a dog I would wait until two years old. They need to be able to develop properly and they need those muscles to keep their bodies in top condition. 

***I don't think badly of those who DO neuter as it is, ultimately, the owner's decision, not mine.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish tobi still had his weebles... They are so cute!
Oh, I wanted to add... Jess I didn't see any new doggie pictures on fb who is that I your sig!?

And also wanted to add, tobi likes humping things and he was neutered way too young ( my fault listened to the vet) and he also likes to mark every plant and bush put in the yard...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't think 7 months for a small dog is bad at all. Jackson was about 7 1/2 months and basically fully grown by that time (he's about the size of a Westie). I am not for early neutering, but I don't think there will be a huge difference in a Westie between 7 months and 1 year, so I would do it. Especially if there is NO other options and you want him to receive the best care possible... 

I do believe there are going to be health risks AND benefits to both, but I don't believe the factors on either side are great enough to make that much of a difference. To be honest, I just really don't think it matters THAT much (if fixed at the proper age). I know others will disagree. And I will probably always spay/neuter my animals if they medically can handle it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I wish tobi still had his weebles... They are so cute!
> Oh, I wanted to add... Jess I didn't see any new doggie pictures on fb who is that I your sig!?
> 
> And also wanted to add, tobi likes humping things and he was neutered way too young ( my fault listened to the vet) and he also likes to mark every plant and bush put in the yard...


Our new Xoloitzcuintli pup 

There are trainers out there who do accept intact dogs. My trainer works with many dogs who are also conformation dogs or conformation prospects. She teaches everything from basic obedience to CGC prep (she's an evaluator) to agility. She has intact dogs of her own as well. There ARE good trainers out there who accept intact dogs if you really look. We got lucky and found her right away and by accident. I can't speak on the daycare matter as I don't take mine.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Our new Xoloitzcuintli pup
> 
> There are trainers out there who do accept intact dogs. My trainer works with many dogs who are also conformation dogs or conformation prospects. She teaches everything from basic obedience to CGC prep (she's an evaluator) to agility. She has intact dogs of her own as well. There ARE good trainers out there who accept intact dogs if you really look. We got lucky and found her right away and by accident. I can't speak on the daycare matter as I don't take mine.


It's odd to me that you are saying "there are trainers out there who do accept intact dogs...." Whether or not a male or female dog has been neutered has never once come up during the time we have trained our two GSPs, in both Field Work or Obedience. 

Personally, I don't see how it would matter to the Trainer: either they will work with you to achieve the results you desire or they won't.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Our new Xoloitzcuintli pup
> 
> There are trainers out there who do accept intact dogs. My trainer works with many dogs who are also conformation dogs or conformation prospects. She teaches everything from basic obedience to CGC prep (she's an evaluator) to agility. She has intact dogs of her own as well. There ARE good trainers out there who accept intact dogs if you really look. We got lucky and found her right away and by accident. I can't speak on the daycare matter as I don't take mine.


He's awesome!! A chupacabra!!! Love it!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Jess I didn't see any new doggie pictures on fb who is that I your sig!?


Isn't he to die for?!? I want more pictures!!!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I just hate that places "can't run the risk of having an intact dog running around." I've got a 2 year old intact male. Not only that, he's a proven stud (has been bred). Half of the neutered males I see are far more aggressive than him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I just hate that places "can't run the risk of having an intact dog running around." I've got a 2 year old intact male. Not only that, he's a proven stud (has been bred). Half of the neutered males I see are far more aggressive than him.


That's the bigger issue. Neutered males tend to have issues with unaltered males.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I would go ahead and get it done @ 7 months. He'll be more than fine.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My inlaws border collie aged 12 is intact. They thought they might breed from him but ended up not. However as he has such a good nature, they decided not to and I think FIL was worried at the time at about putting on weight, they would leave him as is. But I must say now he is a senior (although looks much much younger and still bounces everywhere) he is a little grumpy in that if we meet other intact males it can get a bit scary (for me) and there have been a few skirmishes although nothing serious.

BTW my dog was de-sexed on his 5th birthday a week before we got him - so I suppose getting an ex racing greyhound is good in that have to be intact whilst competing but as soon as they go into the adoption programme which can happen any time from 1 year upwards they get the 'chop'. Now Stanley has this little tiny empty pouch between his legs, oh and he only had one testicle!
He's still 'Stan the Man' to me though!!!

(BTW. In NZ when you register your dog with local council authorities, if you dog is intact you pay a higher registration fee)


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I personally wouldn't neuter a male dog if given the choice. That said, 5 of my 6 males are neutered, 4 done before I got them and one done 15 yrs ago when I was only 15 and thought it was the right thing to do at the time. Pongo was 9 months and will be 16 this year. I don't thing neutering really had any affect on him. I feel it did for Casper and I do worry for Joey. Both were done way too young. Rocky and Ronon were mature adults when neutered so I doubt it had much issue with them. Jack has his marbles and I find they are really no issue at all. I have had other intact male here and still no issue with my other dogs. 

But I also don't take my dogs to dog parks or day care or any place that has any requirements I don't agree with. Mine couldn't go anyways b/c none are technically UTD on vaccines and I don't give bordetella at all.


----------

